# Indian PCC for Australian Citizenship



## aksi_2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm applying for my Australian Citizenship and the application form has a section "Good character documents" that require PCC to be submitted in the below conditions. Now I have visited India once every year for about 3 weeks each which totals to 9 weeks=63days, can anyone confirm whether I need to provide a PCC or no?

From the border.gov.au site:-->

Requirements for applications for Australian citizenship:
The following requirements apply to the period of time you have held a permanent Australian visa.
You need penal clearance certificates from overseas countries if:
you lived or travelled overseas since the age of 18 years or over, and
the total time spent overseas added up to 12 months or more, and
the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days, or
you are requested to do so by the department.
Provide a penal clearance certificate from every country that you spent more than 90 days in.


Thank you!
Regards,
-Aksi


----------

